# Two out of Two[Failures] is Enough for Me!



## Capolini (Oct 7, 2017)

For you Guys who have had success with this LED. I am happy for you.I can only tell you my experience, and it has NOT been good.


The LED is the XHP70.2. Two different lights in two weeks w/ this LED and they both failed! First the L6vn which I used Once and it failed. I decided to get the K60vn with the same 70.2 and it started to fail after 8 days!

I am NOT blaming Vinh. I have heard others on here and BLF say that this LED is not as durable, reliable and can not seem to take much of a bump in current.


Like the Title says...Two failures out of Two is ENOUGH for me. I have ZERO confidence in this LED.

I have numerous lights with XPG2/XML2/XPL ect, that have been used for several years and nothing like this has happened.

Could my luck be that bad,,,,,I do NOT think so!

Photos below:

*L6vn

*











*K60vn

**This is NOT burnt yet. You can ONLY notice it when light is on. Two dies are very dim while the other Two are full power. I put my sun glasses on! It is noticeable on ALL levels.


*









This is level 6





*

This is Level 1


*


----------



## Capolini (Oct 7, 2017)

I do not see my thread anywhere! Is it being moved?


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 7, 2017)

Looks like it is right here but don't know anything more than that. Too bad about the LED. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?439377-Two-out-of-Two-Failures-is-Enough-for-Me!


----------



## Capolini (Oct 7, 2017)

Woods Walker said:


> Looks like it is right here but don't know anything more than that. Too bad about the LED.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?439377-Two-out-of-Two-Failures-is-Enough-for-Me!



ok,for about 7 minutes I looked under NEW post and the LED forum and it was not there!

Still not visible in either section?


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 7, 2017)

Beats me. I found your post somehow (forgot how but it caught my attention) so it must be showing up someplace.


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok I just check the front page. Seems to be there:

*Two out of Two[Failures] is Enough for Me!*

For you Guys who have had success with this LED. I am happy for you.I can only tell you my experience, and it has NOT been good.


The
Capolini Today, 09:00 PM


----------



## Capolini (Oct 7, 2017)

^^^
Ok,,it is still odd when I go to Forum,,then LED category, it is not there. any other thread I started it would be in its designated section immediately.


----------



## nbp (Oct 7, 2017)

The forum indexes only refresh every so often. Crack a cold one and pet the dog while you wait


----------



## Capolini (Oct 8, 2017)

nbp said:


> The forum indexes only refresh every so often. Crack a cold one and pet the dog while you wait



It still is not listed and never has been listed there. Something is not right. Every other thread I posted has always been in its designated section.

I'm tired of petting the dog!

Thanks


----------



## Eric242 (Oct 8, 2017)

I see it..... maybe a problem at your end?


----------



## nfetterly (Oct 8, 2017)

Capolini said:


> It still is not listed and never has been listed there. Something is not right. Every other thread I posted has always been in its designated section.
> 
> I'm tired of petting the dog!
> 
> Thanks


I've got two puppies to pet. I just got my first light with this LED (Haikelite). Will see how it goes. 

Interesting photos.


----------



## nbp (Oct 8, 2017)

Capolini said:


> It still is not listed and never has been listed there. Something is not right. Every other thread I posted has always been in its designated section.
> 
> I'm tired of petting the dog!
> 
> Thanks



It's the first thread in Beyond Flashlights > LED. Don't know what to tell you man, it's there.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 8, 2017)

nbp said:


> It's the first thread in Beyond Flashlights > LED. Don't know what to tell you man, it's there.




Ok,,,I see it now. I posted it in LED flashlights! Not sure how it got in Beyond Flashlights!
......Thanks


----------



## Capolini (Oct 8, 2017)

nfetterly said:


> I've got two puppies to pet. I just got my first light with this LED (Haikelite). Will see how it goes.
> 
> Interesting photos.



If you do not use max output a lot you may have some success with it.

I have never had a problem with any of my LED's in other lights. I run them on max ~75 to 80% of the time. These lights are 3 and 4 years old.

From what others have told me the 70.2 is not as durable as the 70 version.

_I just don't think they can be driven as hard as they are, probably better left as is without any current bumps.

__ Those 70.2 and the 50.2 especially seem very easy to get damaged. I think they are not as tough as the older gen, more susceptible to higher currents and burn out. _


----------



## staticx57 (Oct 8, 2017)

I can confirm, I have fried two 50.2s due to running them behind 2xHG2 on a FET driver. Eventually gave up on it and ordered a MTN-MAX buck driver. There is now a warning on MTN because of the current issue 

Most definitely an electrical issue as I reflowed it and it worked for a second again before going kaput. Perhaps really thin bond wires.


----------



## moozooh (Oct 8, 2017)

To be fair, both lights (esp. the L6vn) overdrive the hell out of that LED. It is performing way over its safe capability limits as designated by the manufacturer (that is, Cree), so it's not the LED's problem that it doesn't handle it reliably imo. Nobody promised it would.

I mean, it sucks that you got the short end of the stick for sure, but it's not because the LED itself is bad, but rather because the enthusiasts keep insisting on pushing it. Get a light that conforms to the manufacturer's specs, and I'm sure it'll perform as intended. Anything over 4000 lm per die will not be safe.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 8, 2017)

moozooh said:


> To be fair, both lights (esp. the L6vn) overdrive the hell out of that LED. It is performing way over its safe capability limits as designated by the manufacturer (that is, Cree), so it's not the LED's problem that it doesn't handle it reliably imo. Nobody promised it would.
> 
> I mean, it sucks that you got the short end of the stick for sure, but it's not because the LED itself is bad, but rather because the enthusiasts keep insisting on pushing it. Get a light that conforms to the manufacturer's specs, and I'm sure it'll perform as intended. Anything over 4000 lm per die will not be safe.



You are probably right. I just know the other LED'S were pushed and never failed like this one.

My problem now is I am stuck w/ the light because I have a special engraving. I am disgusted that 2 lights failed in 8 days and I am disgusted that I can not even return it.


----------



## FlashKat (Oct 8, 2017)

Aren't these lights under warranty through Skylumen
.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 8, 2017)

^^^^^

Yes,,,,,,,,,,He will fix it. When I said stuck, I mean that I can not get a refund for the light.

I am sending it back tomorrow. BECAUSE I have a custom engraving I CAN NOT get a full refund.That is what I wanted,2 failures in 8 days,,,,,,,,I must persevere through this frustration! :sigh:

So I am having him put in a XHP70 Shaved dome which from what I am told is more reliable and durable, with obviously less output but more throw.


----------



## DIPSTIX (Oct 8, 2017)

Glad you and vinh can work it out.


----------



## Greta (Oct 9, 2017)

FYI - checking "New Posts" for YOUR post is useless. It is not a "New Post" for you because you've already seen it... know what I mean? So if you want to see your post and where it is, find a post of yours (you have plenty to choose from all over the forums), click on your name and then click on "View Forum Posts". 

And a reminder to everyone.... BE NICE!! I'm kinda getting tired of the nastiness, rudeness and just plain childishness of some of the members around here... :ironic:

The beatings will continue until morale improves


----------



## Capolini (Oct 9, 2017)

Greta said:


> FYI - checking "New Posts" for YOUR post is useless. It is not a "New Post" for you because you've already seen it... know what I mean? So if you want to see your post and where it is, find a post of yours (you have plenty to choose from all over the forums), click on your name and then click on "View Forum Posts".
> 
> And a reminder to everyone.... BE NICE!! I'm kinda getting tired of the nastiness, rudeness and just plain childishness of some of the members around here... :ironic:
> 
> The beatings will continue until morale improves



You are right about checking for new posts. 

The frustration was that the thread did not show up in the section[LED Flashlights] that I posted it in.It showed up in LED beyond Flashlights instead.:shrug:

Everything is back in order


----------



## Greta (Oct 9, 2017)

Capolini said:


> You are right about checking for new posts.
> 
> The frustration was that the thread did not show up in the section[LED Flashlights] that I posted it in.It showed up in LED beyond Flashlights instead.:shrug:
> 
> Everything is back in order



FWIW - I checked the Moderator Log for this thread to see what actions have been taken on it and there is no record of the thread having been moved. If you posted this thread in the LED Flashlights forum and it was moved to the LED beyond Flashlights forum, there would be a record of it in the log including who did it and when. There is nothing. The only conclusion to be drawn from that is you thought you were posting in one place but actually posted in another. In addition, if the thread had been moved, there would have been a 1-day redirect to where it was moved to. As you did not see even that, again the only conclusion to be drawn is that you were mistaken as to where you initially posted the thread.

Just thought I'd clear all that up...


----------



## Capolini (Oct 9, 2017)

^^^^
I guess it was an oversight on Capolini's part.  I am sorry for the unnecessary confusion it caused the mods and also myself. :sigh:


----------



## FlashKat (Oct 9, 2017)

ALIENS saw you shining your lights thinking these are beyond flashlights, and moved your thread :naughty:


Capolini said:


> ^^^^
> I guess it was an oversight on Capolini's part.  I am sorry for the unnecessary confusion it caused the mods and also myself. :sigh:


----------



## Capolini (Oct 10, 2017)

FlashKat said:


> ALIENS saw you shining your lights thinking these are beyond flashlights, and moved your thread :naughty:



That is it!


----------

